# Hi from Gainesville, FL



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome back to the world of beekeeping! Its good to know that kids are interested in bees as well. Top bar hive are fun to have around and easy to care for. Good luck!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Ah... a resident of my favorite little florida town. welcome aboard.

what can I say but GO GATORS class of.... well so long ago that the date don't really need to be repeated... as a clue that somewhat well know musician who calls gainesville his home was roaming the streets of gainesville at approximately the same time.

I am of course not a newbee but do quite enjoy seeing the younger folks getting involved in the world of beekeeping.


----------

